# Odd Scabs?



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Last week I found a tiny scab on Vanilla's ear while grooming I put peroxide and didn't really worry about it too much. Couple day later she began shaking her head back and forth all the time. Went to look and the edge of her ear flap is covered in black crusty scab. Took her to the vet yesterday where they couldn't find any reason for the scabbing until one of the techs remembered Latte... 
He asked if they playfight alot? ummm yeah 
Does Vanilla let Latte get anway with pulling her ears? umm yeah

Diagnosis: Latte's puppy teeth are killing my dog's ears :jaw:

That has got to be the strangest thing I've ever heard.. Vanilla is now on 14 day antibiotics and on strict orders to keep away from Latte until healed completely.. Posted below is a picture of Vanilla's ear. It just such a wierd thing I'd appreciate if anyone has ever hard of this before.


Latte is turning out to be a real troublemaker :biggrin1: I have never been to the vet so often Have only had her 4 weeks and have been to the vet 6 times!!! Little stinker if she wasn't so darn cute!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

When my parents first got their little Maltese, she had the sharpest teeth ever. Seriously, never came across a puppy with such sharp teeth as what she had. Anyhow, she was forever hanging off Bailey's (their Bichon boy) ears. The poor boy, his ears were always bleeding from her sharp teeth and he was so good about it, he'd just sit there and let her do it. 

I'm sure he was thankful when those razor puppy teeth were gone. 

We used to call her Angela Anaconda when she was little. (her real name is Piper)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmm, I hope that is what is going on and that she is all better soon!!!


----------

